# Dolby Headphone



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

So I have been looking at a way to get surround sound out of a pair of cans. The Dolby Headphone demo is pretty impressive. My question is does anyone know of a lower price of admission than an AV receiver starting at 5 bills?


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Do you have a PC?

Foobar Player +

1) SRS circle surround

Or

2) Binaural Ambisonics


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

You can't really get 5.1 out of headphones.

With Dolby or SRS you can get pretty close, though I'm a purist - I usually find that standard stereo, perhaps with a bit of crossfeed, sounds just fine.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

durwood said:


> Do you have a PC?
> 
> Foobar Player +
> 
> ...


 
What plug ins to do you use for binaural ambiosonics?

Circle surround on headphones has never sounded right to me. And the ambiosonic plugins I've used on foobar never seemed to work right.

Got any links?


----------

